# Pet Portraits - African Grey Parrot Artie



## zoejackson21 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey all I am new here and just wanted to share with you some drawings that I have done for some clients. I am a artist based in Cornwall UK who specialises in animal portraits. Here is a recent portraits I have done:

Here is Artie a beautiful African Grey Parrot:









If you have any questions or would like a drawing of one of your own pets please don't hesitate to message me via email @ [email protected]

Enjoy!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Zoe. Lovely drawing.


----------



## EmmaPaints (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow Zoe! 
Your parrot is really well done. You have really captured his personality.


----------

